# Obama and Gun Shops



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just received a questionnaire from the NRA. The question: Is your gun shop within five miles of a school or park.

State Senator in Illinois, Barack Obama supports legislation that would have outlawed gun shops within five miles of any school or park. It is estimated that 90% of stocking gun dealers would have been permanently closed under Obama's proposal. The NRA questionnaire is intended to see if that estimate is true or not. 
Also, Obama supports a federal elimination of right to carry, a ban on private ownership of handguns, a ban on hunting ammunition, revival of the Clinton gun ban, establishment of gun licensing, rationing, and a Federal gun registry, requiring a visit to a police chief before buying a gun, and clearing the path for predatory lawsuits against the gun industry.
This isn't imagination, this is his history and stand on firearms. Do you own guns, do you want to own guns, do you ever want to have a handgun, do you want Obama to eliminate your concealed carry permit, do you want to hunt? And you will vote for who? 
Once you get over the infatuation this man is scary. This isn't good news. If your young you may think wow maybe I'll get some of my college paid for, but when your older you will pay for someone else's college (the lunch isn't free after all), you will not hunt, nor will your children. What happens this next four years with the appointment of Supreme Court judges will affect the nation for many years. I sincerely think that a vote for Obama is voluntarily giving up all your rights under the second amendment.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman, Thanks for keeping up the good elequite fight. I get too frustrated and impatient with those on this site with their heads in the sand and just refuse to belive the truth about this man. uke: 
When I read the BS posted by some they must be trolls. There is no way as a hunter or one who enjoys the shooting sports should consider voting for him. :eyeroll: 
My blood presure gets the best of me think I'll take the summer off and fish. :******:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Much of your argument is NRA hysterics Plainsman.

If the current Supreme Court decides to overtun the DC Gun prohibition, it will set a precedent that the right to Bear Arms cannot be infringed, and is an unalienable right under the Constitution.

All this "Sky is falling" rhetoric is happening too soon.

There will be plenty of time for us to learn his positions on this. Even given his past history, he still cannot simply push legislation through without having it go before Congress. Even if it does make it thru Congress, any drastic measures he will take will be challenged to the Supreme Court, which will overwhelming scuttle the law.

We can all take a deep breath. The sky is not falling.

I find it somewhat ironic that Bush and the Conservatives pushed this unpopular foreign policy in Iraq that got the whole country pizzed off, which will end up costing the Republicans dearly this coming political season. If those of you who are ranting about the prospect of Obama in the White House had considered that Bush's foreign policy would galvanize the country to vote Democratic in the next election, it might have possibly been prudent prior to this summer to get up in arms and protest your government's actions knowing that a Democratic president with left leanings would enact some unfavorable gun laws if you didn't.

If Republicans (and specifically Republican sportsmen) across the country had banded together in support of limited intervention and short term occupation of Iraq (or maybe instead attacked Afghanistan instead of Iraq with no long term occupation), then maybe there would have been some hope.

But the simple fact of the matter is, that if you find yourself a hunter and conservative, and you realized that the political price to pay for continuing to support Bush and the war was to accept that come election season you'd hand over the Presidential reins to a Democrat. There is no other way around the fact that now policies and laws will come to pass that might not sit well with you.

There are so many people who are politically motivated to come out and vote for the first time due to this mess, that it will likely lead to a Democratic change for all 3 branches of government.

I'm quite frankly not happy that the Repug party has let it come to this, as the ramifications downstream will be felt for years to come.

Respectfully,

Ryan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ryan the war isn't a problem with conservatives and most republican voters

its the inability to manage money with veto power and the republican refusal to stop illegal immigration that cost them support.

The war and his supreme court nominations are the only thing Bush did right.

And if you are a hunter and want gun ownership to continue dont vote democrat this election cycle.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Ryan the war isn't a problem with conservatives and most republican voters
> 
> its the inability to manage money with veto power and the republican refusal to stop illegal immigration that cost them support.
> 
> ...


I agree Bob

Out of control spending, unrestrained executive power and privelege, illegal immigration and the war will all contribute to their downfall this election cycle.

The sad thing is I feel forced into voting for more of it if I vote Republican. If I want to continue hunting, shooting, owning concealed weapons permits, etc... I don't have any other choice.

That sucks. Seriously.

But you see... I also have a whole host of other issues that matter to me alot. I don't vote simply on their gun position. Neither should most people. How you live your life, the freedoms you enjoy, how you spend your money, how much taxes you pay, and how much you want your government controlling your life all matter much much more to me.

You see...I hunt several weeks out of each year.. more specifically several days within those several weeks.

However I live, work, and am taxed every day of the year. Policies are created that influence my EVERYday life.

None of the candidates address my desires. I too am stuck with choosing someone who affects the majority of my life the most. As I mentioned in my earlier post, I'm not nearly as concerned about one man changing the entire Constitution to suit his ideology. Bush had opportunities to seat several people to the SCOTUS. Those people, most importantly CJ Roberts will be deciding many decisions over the rest of my life. I'm confident that the court will remain balanced no matter who takes office. Even Obama will need to nominate someone who is more centrist in order to get them to pass thru the nomination process. Anyone too far left will not make it thru. Answer me this... Is the country in general turning more liberal or more conservative as a trend over the last 15 years? The Supreme Court by it's nature, normally lags behind the will of the country for 10 years or so, due to the justices holding longer terms than ever imagined. None of the framers of the Constitution ever imagined people would sit on the court for 25-35 years. Heck most people were dead by 60 back in those days. My point is that the court is quite a bit more conservative compared to the general population as a whole, which is reflected by the fact we have a heavy dose of older white justices who grew up 3 generations ago.

The sky is definitely not falling. The NRA made huge strides with Roberts.

Ryan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If the current Supreme Court decides to overtun the DC Gun prohibition


If they don't get it done before Obama is in and he appoints the judges it will not be overturned. We all know that liberal judges think the constitution is a living document. They are most often activists not constitutional scholars.

Like Bob said, conservatives are not unhappy the way Bush handled the war, but they are unhappy about fiscal responsibility, and illegal aliens.

This is how I see it playing out. The democrats voted in the primaries for McCain. Before liberals get to happy about all the new democratic voters they better realize that many republicans are going to the primaries and voting for Hillary.

When the election comes around the people will have the choice of a radical socialist, or a moderate liberal. Many conservative democrats will vote for McCain just like they voted for Reagan. Also, don't celebrate victory in congress yet, many people are upset with the deplorable demonstrations exhibited by the likes of Murtha.

The Obama balloon is do for a little deflation. It will be running very low by the time the election rolls around. This will be a republican rear regardless of the war, and it's something liberals just can not understand. But that's a good thing. [/quote]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > If the current Supreme Court decides to overtun the DC Gun prohibition
> 
> 
> If they don't get it done before Obama is in and he appoints the judges it will not be overturned. We all know that liberal judges think the constitution is a living document. They are most often activists not constitutional scholars.


The case is currently being heard this term. The decision will be out this summer.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

for me it is not just Obama being anti gun and make no mistake, he will push legislation continuously to take away your 2nd Amendment Rights, along with lots of other restrictions and financial obligations that will end up ultimately reducing your freedoms.

this guy will obligate our country to UN mandates and knuckle us under to worldwide obligations that will cost us dearly, both financially and personally. i don't think anyone has any idea how his agenda will unfold or how far reaching it will be, but we should all be quite suspicious as this guy is so far left, so far, far left, that his intentions to compromise are not real and only for speech making and to garner votes.

once (if) elected it will be too late and i fear we will all regret our actions. too many unknowns with Obama. at least with McCain you know where you stand, like it or not, but with Obama, i believe he is capable of some radical far reaching proposals. we should fear him......i know i do.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The case is currently being heard this term. The decision will be out this summer.


If all goes right, but the court has stalled before. Some cases have sat for a year or more. There is no guarantee as far as I know that they will hand down their decision timely. I hope so.



> Out of control spending, unrestrained executive power and privelege, illegal immigration and the war will all contribute to their downfall this election cycle.


I look at that statement and think the only thing separating the republicans and democrats is the war, and only in Iraq. No matter who is elected they will not withdraw soon. That's just election year garbage, and the democrats know it. Old senile hypocrite Murtha will be first in line to whip an insurgent if there is a liberal president.



> The sad thing is I feel forced into voting for more of it if I vote Republican. If I want to continue hunting, shooting, owning concealed weapons permits, etc... I don't have any other choice.


Your absolutely right about the concealed weapons. If you own a slingshot you will still be able to shoot and hunt. 



> But you see... I also have a whole host of other issues that matter to me alot. I don't vote simply on their gun position. Neither should most people.


I don't either. One thing that fits into the equation is how much does someone endanger something. Will McCain endanger the environment? I don't think so, he is already spouting about controlling global warming. You would think he was Egore's buddy. Will Obama endanger my second amendment rights? Absolutely look at his record. He may say something different now, but do you think he is really going to sacrifice his core principles?



> how much taxes you pay, and how much you want your government controlling your life all matter much much more to me.


Well, we all know who will raise taxes. All of them, it's just that Obama will raise them more. Then of course where will those taxes go? Nothing that will benefit rural areas.



> Even Obama will need to nominate someone who is more centrist in order to get them to pass thru the nomination process.


Not if we have a liberal congress. They will fall over each other to appoint anyone Obama wants. Did you see him on capitol hill today? Congressmen were acting like little girls meeting a rock star.



> Answer me this... Is the country in general turning more liberal or more conservative as a trend over the last 15 years?


I'll tell you this. This election was Hillarys to loose and she did it. It's also the democrats to loose, and they are doing it. If this continues Obama will not stand a chance. I have been watching the way people act. They are infatuated with Obama, and infatuation is fickle. It will dissolve like fog under a hot sun by October. People don't like pessimism, and that's what he will revert to in the general election. The sky is falling is a liberal phenomenon.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Well you're in luck. If you vote Demorat then you will no longer have to worry about the one issue of hunting several weeks a year. you can happily do away with that little nuisance and use that time to work the full year to pay your taxes that will support all those other issues you were so worried about.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

cwoparson said:


> Well you're in luck. If you vote Demorat then you will no longer have to worry about the one issue of hunting several weeks a year. you can happily do away with that little nuisance and use that time to work the full year to pay your taxes that will support all those other issues you were so worried about.


I wish I would of said this, exactly correct. Obama is the worst possible choice this country has ever had evern worse than Carter.


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

The problem with all polotics today is that most politicians are LAWYERS! 
I keep hearing that people are for Obama because they "Trust him"! 
He is a LAWYER and people trust him?
I don't trust any of them.

We must resolve to finishing our missions in Iraq and Afghanistan or that area will be a larger mess than when we went there. People have forgoten 9/11 and why we went there in the first place. 
If anyone wants to talk bad about our troops over there, they had better not do it around me!

I vote for the canidate that I believe will do the best for our country. This time around I have no doubts that Obama is NOT the man!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I vote for the candidate that I believe will do the best for our country.


Good man. The unfortunate thing is none of our politicians think that way. They don't pick who will best serve our nation, they pick who they think has the best chance of winning. This year the democrats couldn't have picked a worse candidate, and the republicans didn't do much better. I'm serious, any other democrat, even Kennedy would have been an improvement over this gun hating socialist. He has the most liberal voting record of any democrat in Washington. Doesn't that tell anyone anything, or is hope and change all they want.
I can almost guarantee they will get change. People will not realize that the change was not for the better until it's to late. 
As an example many of our young people look forward to cheaper affordable college. What they fail to realize is they may get theirs very cheap, but they will be taxed for the rest of their lives to pay for cheap college for others. Others who will go just because it is cheap. Not because they are capable or will ever use their education. Free money today, pay for the rest of your life, but we will have a nation of educated losers.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> Others who will go just because it is cheap. Not because they are capable or will ever use their education.


California has one of the most affordable educations systems in the nation. All paid for by tax payers. Once read that 70% of the unemployed in the San Francisco area were college graduates. Says a lot doesn't it.


----------

